# Where Does Fxz/fastboot Recovery Come From



## dj_spore (Aug 20, 2011)

Just curious where the FastBoot Recovery files come from? Is it something that a developer compiles for the community, or something we need to rely on a leak from Motorola for? Just looking for some info, to try to put together an ETA.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they have to be leaked, since they're used by Moto's support teams and contain Moto's signature. But I could be wrong.

EDIT: Someone was able to make a stripped down version of the official FXZ for the Bionic...it could be either. Waiting for confirmation.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

It could also possibly be leaked by Verizon employees. They can flash these files at corporate locations.


----------

